# Eso no quita ...



## kampmann-peine

en un periodico he encontrado:

*Eso no quita que su realidad haya sido totalmente marginal.

*Que significan las palabras en rojo?

Jörg / Jorge


----------



## Miguelillo 87

That doesn't mean that his reality has been totally marginal.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean that his reality has been totally marginal.


I'm afraid it's just the opposite. From the RAE dictionary:

*quitar.*
8. tr. Obstar, impedir. _No quita lo cortés a lo valiente._

Though I'm not sure about how to translate it... My try:

_It didn't prevent his reality from being totally marginal._ (?)

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pumpkin I agree that quitar means what you said. But in Mexico this expression No quita que  means: That doesn’t means, I don’t know from where Peine gets the text.
Maybe if the text is Spanish it will be what you said, but I believe the phrase refers to what I said.
But we’ll see Let’s wait for another opinions.


----------



## Crickett

That doesn't deny that... 
That doesn't mean that...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pumpkin I agree that quitar means what you said. But in Mexico this expression No quita que  means: That doesn’t means, I don’t know from where Peine gets the text.
> Maybe if the text is Spanish it will be what you said, but I believe the phrase refers to what I said.
> But we’ll see Let’s wait for another opinions.


Of course, you can say "it doesn't mean that", as long as you change the rest to keep the overall meaning 

_No quita que sea marginal_ = _No impide que sea marginal_ = _No quiere decir que no sea marginal_

Saludos.


----------



## kampmann-peine

gracias para los comentarios. 

He encontrado el texto en un artículo en el periódico ECOS de Junio 2006, "el oro que destruyó los taínes" de Javier G. Vilatella, profesor de Estudios Culturales Latinoamericanos de la Universidad de Múnich ...

Evidentemente el significado depende del contexto de la frase.

Entonces:

... La presencia de los taínos quedó tan marginada que durante mucho tiempo se creyó que habían sido totalmente extinguidas. Las últimas investigaciones demuestran que esa afirmación no es cierta. _Eso no quita que su realidad haya sido totalmente marginal_ ...

Quizás esto ayuda para la solución ..

Jorge


----------



## Pumpkin72

Insisto en lo que dije, "no quita" equivale a "no impide/evita/niega/...".

Es decir, que no se hayan extinguido no quiere decir que hayan _dejado_ de existir al margen de la sociedad.

Saludos.


----------



## kampmann-peine

Gracias - y un saludo cordial

Jorge


----------



## helen80

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pumpkin

sería más bien "regarless of"

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Insisto en lo que dije, "no quita" equivale a "no impide/evita/niega/...".
> 
> Es decir, que no se hayan extinguido no quiere decir que hayan _dejado_ de existir al margen de la sociedad.
> 
> Saludos.


Creo que no importa que traducción se use al final de cuentas se da a entender lo mismo.

Esto no significa que su realidad  

Esto no impide que su realidad 

Por lo menos yo, cualquiera de las dos frases me da a entender lo que al autor quiere decir.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Creo que no importa que traducción se use al final de cuentas se da a entender lo mismo.
> 
> Esto no significa que su realidad
> 
> Esto no impide que su realidad
> 
> Por lo menos yo, cualquiera de las dos frases me da a entender lo que al autor quiere decir.


Todo depende de lo que te importe la exactitud. Quizá cambiando el contexto entiendas que son muy diferentes, y no es sólo una cuestión de matiz:

_Ser rico no significa ser infeliz._ = Ser rico no asegura la infelicidad.
_Ser rico no quita ser infeliz._ = Ser rico no evita la infelicidad.

¿Mejor ahora? 

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno Pumpkin acepto tu explicación y concuerdo con ella, aunque para mi sí se llega a entender lo mismo,Creo que deoende mucho de la manera de comprender la lectura de cada uno.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Bueno Pumpkin acepto tu explicación y concuerdo con ella, aunque para mi sí se llega a entender lo mismo,Creo que deoende mucho de la manera de comprender la lectura de cada uno.


Sí, yo también estoy de acuerdo contigo aunque creo que tengo razón


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Claro Pumpkin que tienes la razón ya que fundamentas más tu respuesta que yo. Y esto le servira más a Peine.


----------



## xymox

Estoy de acuerdo con Pumpkin but I don't think that "regardless of" is correct in this context. 

But I agree that _no quita_ is the exact opposite of what Miguelillo has explained and is meant in that context. 

My try:

This does not take away the fact that their (I think we are talking about the taínos) reality has been totally *marginal. *

Not sure about marginal in this context, however.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

jgagnon said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Pumpkin but I don't think that "regardless of" is correct in this context.
> 
> But I agree that _no quita_ is the exact opposite of what Miguelillo has explained and is meant in that context.
> 
> My try:
> 
> This does not take away the fact that their (I think we are talking about the taínos) reality has been totally *marginal. *
> 
> Not sure about marginal in this context, however.


No creo que este tan fuera de contexto el It means, que yo explique de hecho si leemos todos los post te daras cuenta que las expresónes pueden en algunos casos ser similares y usadas para el mismo próposito, aunque en esta frase es mejor usar el Impide que al significa que.
No estoy totalmente errado.
O ¿Podrías explicarnos porqué dices que es opposite a lo que yo dije?


----------



## xymox

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean that his reality has been totally marginal.


 
The opposite of this, is what I meant. Pumpkin has explained it quite well following this post.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

jgagnon said:
			
		

> The opposite of this, is what I meant. Pumpkin has explained it quite well following this post.


But the phrase is not totally opposite to what we're explaning.
As i said is similar but in this case it doesn't fit.
Maybe it will be better to use it's not the correct, but not the ooposite 
Opposite if I had said "That help to" or That improve" but not "Taht means"


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87, could you please provide us with a clear example of what you mean? Because repeating the same again and again doesn't make any sense and won't help people to understand how "no quita" is used in Spanish.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sorry Pumpkin, But Jgagnon said that What I said is opposite to "no quita", I tried to explain that Sometimes "No quita " could be translated as "No significa que" and also as "No impide que" 
In this case is better to use "No impide que" for context and forr all the stuff oyu have already explained.
I hope that clarify my point of view and why I'm argueing.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Well, actually I was asking for a clear example, like the ones I provided to illustrate my point.

We've read your explanations and still can't figure out how "no significa" could mean "no quita", so maybe through that example we could finally get your point, that's all.

Thanks again.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well for example.
 
Maria me dijo que yo no me quiere ver nunca más.
 
Ay ,pero no te pongas triste , eso no quita que te haya amado. 
 
Here as you can see “quita que” means “no significa que” 
 
I don’t know if I’m being clear?


----------



## nushh

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Insisto en lo que dije, "no quita" equivale a "no impide/evita/niega/...".


Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Pumpkin72. Miguelillo, quizás te sea más familiar otra construcción que también se usa -yo la oigo mucho, aunque no sé cómo de correcta será - con el mismo significado: "Que llueva no quita para que queramos salir a correr". Es lo mismo... ¿Ayuda?

Yo diría: 

[original]_ Eso no quita que su realidad haya sido totalmente marginal
_ = Eso no significa que su realidad no haya sido totalmente marginal*

[en] = **That's not to say that their reality wasn't totally/absolutely marginal*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

nushh said:
			
		

> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Pumpkin72.
> Yo diría:
> 
> [original]_ Eso no quita que su realidad haya sido totalmente marginal_
> = Eso no significa que su realidad no haya sido totalmente marginal
> 
> *[en] = **That's not to say that their reality wasn't totally/absolutely marginal*


A ver ya no entendí, estás de acuerdo con Pumpkin, ¿Pero tu traducirías la frase como. “Esto no significa que”?
 
¿Me podrías explicar con manzanitas?" target="WRdict">
A ver ya no entendí, estás de acuerdo con Pumpkin, ¿Pero tu traducirías la frase como. “Esto no significa que”?
 
¿Me podrías explicar con manzanitas?


----------



## nushh

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> A ver ya no entendí, estás de acuerdo con Pumpkin, ¿Pero tu traducirías la frase como. “Esto no significa que”?
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar con manzanitas?



Como decía en mi respuesta, traduciría por:

*That's not to say that their reality wasn't totally/absolutely marginal*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

nushh said:
			
		

> Como decía en mi respuesta, traduciría por:
> 
> *That's not to say that their reality wasn't totally/absolutely marginal*


So saying in other words 
That phrase could it be.-

That's doesn't mean that their rality was not totally marginal.
So Am I right with my trnslation?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ay ,pero no te pongas triste , eso no quita que te haya amado.
> 
> Here as you can see “quita que” means “no significa que”


No, Miguelillo 87, I'm afraid it doesn't. Compare:

_Eso no quita que te haya amado._ = Eso no niega que te amara
_Eso no significa que te haya amado._ = Eso no prueba que te amara

The difference is clear and huge.

What nushh tried to make you see is what I already said, that is, if you want to keep the meaning with "it doesn't mean that", you need to change something else, like putting the second verb in the negative form:

_Eso no quita que te haya amado._
_Eso no significa que *no* te haya amado._

These do mean the same.

Please think it over before insisting on both being equivalent, because they're obviously not. Or alternatively, please give us an example of your point.

Thanks.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> _Eso no quita que te haya amado._
> _Eso no significa que *no* te haya amado._
> 
> These do mean the same.
> 
> Please think it over before insisting on both being equivalent, because they're obviously not. Or alternatively, please give us an example of your point.
> 
> Thanks.


 
That's what i wanted to say ESO NO SIGNIFICA QUE *NO* TE HAYA AMDO.

Maybe i get confused on the explantion and I forgot to clarify the point you're claryfing.
But you have explained better my point than I did.

Sorry if I bother you with my stubborness, But I couldn't explain well on english.
Thank you for he explanation and your comprehension.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Well, then next time please (_please_) read more carefully, because that was at least the third time we explained the very same thing in this thread...

P'abernos matao


----------



## kampmann-peine

uff, no hubiera creido que esas pequeñas palabras iniciesen tanta guerilla  .

pero gracias otra vez a ustedes. Voy a pasar el enlace a ese thread al autor del artículo del Ecos ... 

Jorge


----------



## robjh22

Siento resuscitar un hilo que tal vez debe quedarse enterrado, pero durante toda la guerra en el hilo sobre la _explicación_ del modismo "eso no quita," falta una _traducción_ al inglés acertada, lo que sería, me parece:

_That doesn't *change the fact* that ...._


----------



## kampmann-peine

he leido todo el hilo otra vez ... es interesante y muchas gracias ... aunque el hecho del articulo original ya se desapareció 


gracias ... Jorge


----------



## chihuahuita

Después de leer todos los comentarios, estoy convencida de que Pumpkin tiene razón. Si no están convencidos, ¿por qué no consultan otros ejemplos de textos en español como el que incluyo de un cuento de Juan Rulfo? (cuento "Anacleto Morones"),y cito: "Hasta eso, le agradezco que me haya matado el hambre, pero eso no quita que él fuera el vivo diablo. Lo sigue siendo, en cualquier lugar donde esté."  Como pueden ver, es el mismo caso que señalaron con el ejemplo de los taínos y se puede traducir de esta manera: "this does not take away the fact that he was the devil himself" (or "this does not deny that he was the devil himself"), pero NO se puede traducir como "this does not mean", porque eso sería decir lo opuesto!


----------



## gunnros

Foreros, nueva pregunta: _Eso no quita_ es una expresión hecha o se puede usar lo de _no quita _al igual que se hace con _no quiere decir_; digamos así: _Que yo hable bien no quita que siga haciendo fallos de vez en cuando, _lo cual equivalería a lo _Que yo hable bien no quiere decir que no siga haciendo fallos de vez en cuando. _Se podría decir así o no?

Gracias.


----------

